# Strange But Interesting Youtube Video



## SeaBreeze (Jan 7, 2017)

Kept my interest till the end.


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 7, 2017)

Hmm.  I saw it but I can't explain it.  pfw


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 7, 2017)

No need to Hoot, I'll use that dreaded modern day expression, 'it is what it is'. :magnify:


----------



## Carla (Jan 7, 2017)

Entertaining. I liked it.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Jan 7, 2017)

Very cool! Love it!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 8, 2017)

That was fun to watch. :sentimental:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 8, 2017)

It is cool...But 16,169 views how can it be the most popular??


----------



## AprilT (Jan 8, 2017)

Cool!  Here's one of my favorite fun visually entertaining music videos


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 8, 2017)

Different and interesting !


----------



## Falcon (Jan 8, 2017)

Interesting,  but the sound was distracting.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 8, 2017)

Ken N Tx said:


> It is cool...But 16,169 views how can it be the most popular??



That's what I was thinking, but maybe giving it that title will make it the most popular, people like me will fall for the 'click bait' sell.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 8, 2017)

More awesome than strange, but I really like this video.


----------



## jujube (Jan 8, 2017)

Very enjoyable videos.  I'm going to go back and watch them again!


----------

